# GSD/Husky Mutt



## Quilivi (Feb 14, 2013)

Hello there! I've been lurking around these forums for almost a year, and I've finally decided to make an account, if only to throw up some pictures of my pups.

This is Amon, my 2 year old GSD/Husky mix.










This is his best friend Mendleson at the dog park










And here he is as a puppy. A friend of mine had taken him in when he was about 4 months old. Their only other dog is a morbidly obese rottweiler, and they couldn't handle the stress of a high energy puppy running around, chewing, and breaking out to chase their neighbors chickens.


----------



## Nuclear_Glitter (Jun 20, 2012)

Cute dog. Welcome to the forum officially lol


----------



## Nil (Oct 25, 2007)

Cute! I love the coat color, very unique.


----------



## SydTheSpaniel (Feb 12, 2011)

Welcome to the forums! He is so pretty! A husky with copper coloring!


----------



## Quilivi (Feb 14, 2013)

I appreciate the welcomes, I really do love the attitude around here.

This is my favorite picture of him.


----------



## Spirit_of_Cotons (Jun 21, 2009)

What a cute looking dog you have there!! Does his name mean anything? And welcome to the forum.


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

He is gorgeous! I love that happy grin. I'm also a big sucker for a GSD mix, having had one myself.


----------



## Quilivi (Feb 14, 2013)

Spirit_of_Cotons said:


> What a cute looking dog you have there!! Does his name mean anything? And welcome to the forum.



I was going to name him Amun-Ra, for the Egyptian Sun God, but my boyfriend at the time didn't like it.


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Adorable!! I also love his coloring.


----------



## Quilivi (Feb 14, 2013)

Sibe said:


> Adorable!! I also love his coloring.


 Thank you! When he was a pup my sister would joke that the arrow on his face pointed to trouble. He's definitely a crazy handful still, I'm hoping to be able to take him on bike rides once the weather warms up.


----------



## frillint (Jul 12, 2009)

He has the same smile my husky/gsd mix has! Adorable.


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

Adorable! Welcome to DF!


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

He is very handsome! (Somehow I missed this thread)


----------



## Chief502 (Dec 3, 2012)

Quilivi said:


> I was going to name him Amun-Ra, for the Egyptian Sun God, but my boyfriend at the time didn't like it.


Psssht...who cares what your boyfriend at the time thinks? I don't care if my boyfriend likes any of the names I pick out for my critters, lol. I would have called him Ra for short. He is a handsome boy! I love GSDs.


----------



## Quilivi (Feb 14, 2013)

Okay, I've got more photos now.


----------



## Quilivi (Feb 14, 2013)




----------



## Quilivi (Feb 14, 2013)

This is Duchess, She's a Border Collie/Wippet








Rex and Duchess are very much glued to each other


----------



## Tylerthegiant (Apr 5, 2013)

You have gorgeous dogs!


----------



## Quilivi (Feb 14, 2013)

Aaaaaa This is the only picture I have of Duchess when I got her.

4 week old little tramp, she got lucky.


----------



## goonmom (Mar 28, 2013)

I'm in love with Amon. He is gorgeous and looks like quite a character!


----------



## Quilivi (Feb 14, 2013)

goonmom said:


> I'm in love with Amon. He is gorgeous and looks like quite a character!


I suppose that's one way to put it! He found a rotten patch of wood in our fence yesterday and was GONE. Rex and Duchess walked around and sat at the front door. I spent 3 hours with family all driving around looking for him, we found him 4 streets over herding this woman's donkeys. Just, running them from one end of the field to the other. The owner was leaning on the fence laughing, I ran up and was apologizing and going to climb the fence and grab him. She said "It's fine! Dogs get in all the time, the fat mare there needs a bit of a run anyhow! As long as you can catch him it's fine."

Thank god she was so understanding, in my state you can shoot a dog if it's harassing livestock.


----------



## goonmom (Mar 28, 2013)

Quilivi said:


> I suppose that's one way to put it! He found a rotten patch of wood in our fence yesterday and was GONE. Rex and Duchess walked around and sat at the front door. I spent 3 hours with family all driving around looking for him, we found him 4 streets over herding this woman's donkeys. Just, running them from one end of the field to the other. The owner was leaning on the fence laughing, I ran up and was apologizing and going to climb the fence and grab him. She said "It's fine! Dogs get in all the time, the fat mare there needs a bit of a run anyhow! As long as you can catch him it's fine."
> 
> Thank god she was so understanding, in my state you can shoot a dog if it's harassing livestock.


That's hilarious! I'm so glad she was understanding too. That's a dreadful thought, especially if Amon likes to herd livestock if he escapes. Thank goodness for good people with a sense of humor.. and fat mares.


----------



## Quilivi (Feb 14, 2013)

Okay, so we found this big old piece of log in the woods outside of our fence. this thing is HUGE, but really dry and light, couldn't have been more than 20 lb.

They LOVE it.


----------



## Quilivi (Feb 14, 2013)

And the boys new tags came in the mail~!


















And Amon got a bath at the clinic.


----------



## goonmom (Mar 28, 2013)

That is awesome! I bet they had a blast with that log (or still are?!)


----------



## Quilivi (Feb 14, 2013)

goonmom said:


> That is awesome! I bet they had a blast with that log (or still are?!)


 Amon and Rex are still in the yard chomping away. Duchess is crashed out beside me, she had a huge day is is completely zonked.


----------



## GrinningDog (Mar 26, 2010)

Thanks for the pics! They're always appreciated around here.  Amon is a handsome fellow. I love the colors/contrast of his face. Gorgeous!


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

Considering how dogs feel about sticks, that thing must have been like winning the doggy lottery!


----------



## packetsmom (Mar 21, 2013)

Amon is such a handsome boy!  I love the mask on his face.


----------



## Quilivi (Feb 14, 2013)

Okay, Not just Amon anymore I'm putting them all in here.

Duchess has finally learned 'Go Lay Down', and will go curl up wherever her purple blanket is. She got to play receptionist today at the clinic.


----------



## vertigo210 (Jul 22, 2012)

Cute, I like the reddish brown hue he has to him.


----------



## Quilivi (Feb 14, 2013)

This is the first video I've taken, but pictures alone don't express how ridiculous Duchess is in a pool.


----------



## Quilivi (Feb 14, 2013)

Our yard has been flooding.









And this is 'Spencer' the 'Pure Bred English Field Lab' that boards with us a lot.


----------

